# Louis Phillipe - The President Watch



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

Was at a friend's place on Saturday, and spotted his Dad wearing this...



















Apologies for the naff photos, but only had the iPhone with me.

Anyone know much about them? He's had it for years (it was given to him) and he's worn it ever since. Curiosity got the better of me, but I've not been able to find out much.

Any ideas?


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

You probably found this: http://uhrforum.de/u...philippe-t72158. It doesn't add much.

It's rather curious, isn't it.


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep, that's all turned up.

Not seen anything like it. Well aware it's worth peanuts, but wondered if anyone knew anything about them?

Seem to have owned it for years, so not a Sunday Mail magazine special...


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Try opening it, the movement should give you an idea. Given the lack of information about the brand itself, I doubt they made their own movements.

Where they sourced their movement should give you a clear idea of the quality of the watch overall.


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

It's a quartz...


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Well quartz movements need manufacturers too... Surely its signed.


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeremy Fisher said:


> Well quartz movements need manufacturers too... Surely its signed.


Fair point!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks to me like one of those sort watches you see regularly advertised in the Sunday paper with the usual talked up blurb about them and four nice easy payments of twenty quid and it can be yours


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

Louis Philippe is a fashion brand. I used to wear their shirts in the 1970s & 1980s.

They've gone upmarket since then, though.

http://www.louisphilippe.com/


----------

